# Princess Summer and the Royal Carriage



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

So.. I've talked about HD and I've talked about our wheels.. Finally here is video! 

It was a 45 min walk each way to the botanical gardens, with a plan to let her out to sniff and enjoy when we got there. BUT the second we reached the park we met a handsome golden boy and they played together for 15 mins, after which Summer was flat out. We relaxed on the picnic mat for a while before trekking the 45 mins home..

Mom does all the work!!

I love my baby girl so much.. 






Some passer-by stopped and said to me in a condescending tone "is that how you WALK your dog?? shouldn't the dog actually be WALKING?" 

I said something under my breath to my boyfriend about getting my sign printed and laminated, and he said "ok, i'll take a picture of my middle finger and mount it on here" :doh:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I want you for my mommy, Cheryl.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You are so good to Summer! I'm sure she really enjoys getting out and about.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Summer looks so happy to be out & about  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a great way to get Summer out and about! You can tell how much she loves it!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love how happy she looks! You can tell she loves going for a stroll.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you found the perfect way to get her out and about and still follow doctor's instructions. How long until she can be more active?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I think you found the perfect way to get her out and about and still follow doctor's instructions. How long until she can be more active?


She gets 2-3 20min walks per day, lots of training.. and once a week a 15-20 min off leash romp.. swimming too when we're lucky..

She can do as much as she wants, if we don't notice her getting sore. But since the nice parks and pet store are 30-45 mins walk away we usually still buggy her to the location so she can enjoy herself more while there  Its sorta like driving except I don't have a car!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a Princess !!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You just have to love princess Summer...what a good Mom you are.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

She is adorable and her carriage is perfect...but I would have it in pink!! Haha! Wonderful, shes a very lucky dog to have you indeed. x


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What dog or human for that matter wouldn't love to go for a carriage ride!
Summer is in her glory she looks pretty proud of her carriage.
What a great mom you are.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a cutie pie !!


----------

